# 2-20-12 Dive video



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is my first crack at getting some dive footage (and editing). It is kinda long. 

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum84/thread12384.html


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Not bad for a first vid. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for sharing. was just wondering if it was hero 1or2. and what setting 1080p?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the Hero 2, 1080 setting. On windows live movie maker, I am trying to figure out how to cut the boring (equipment malfunctions) out and move along with the good stuff.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That is some nice clear water! Footage is really good for head mount. 
Youtube is tough on copyrighted music in videos......they have a program that searches them out and removes them or limits the play on the video.
Just wondering, what second stage are you using? .....I was able to put a longer exhaust piece on mine (atomic)...so that the bubbles exit more to the sides, and not right up the center.
Thanks for sharing! -Scott.


......almost forgot......would be awesome in widescreen format! If you are recording in 1080.....then your editor is converting from 16:9 to 4:3 format for some reason....have to check your output settings!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> That is some nice clear water! Footage is really good for head mount.
> Youtube is tough on copyrighted music in videos......they have a program that searches them out and removes them or limits the play on the video.
> Just wondering, what second stage are you using? .....I was able to put a longer exhaust piece on mine (atomic)...so that the bubbles exit more to the sides, and not right up the center.
> Thanks for sharing! -Scott.
> ...


I will look more into that. Thanks. The camera is not mine, so not very sure on the settings and such, but I will become more familiar with it.

I am using an Aqualung Titan, old school reg. I might could engineer an exhaust system that would keep the bubbles behind me. How did you do yours? Just channeled out the sides? This has added a whole new chapter in the book of diving for me and as such I now have more little problems to solve and things to tinker with.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

...Yea...the problems NEVER end when shooting underwater video....there is always something to do to improve!
I was able to just trade out the exhaust piece on my atomic to one that was made for a more expensive model....just moved the exhaust a little further to the sides, but it helped a lot.
You are probably hooked on u/w video now.....it's great to have the dive forever.......I wish I had every dive on video, I could just sit on the couch and watch on cold windy days!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice video. Great for a first!

I saw the speed loader conversation on the gcfc. Grab both sides of the line at the muzzle, then bring them both down and loop around the drop mechanism, then back up to the muzzle. This gives you a down up motion, instead of a down up down up motion. 

You guys had a great spot and awesome vis. Don'tcha just love finding things your buddy dropped? Especially when it's dinner! :thumbup:


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I know it wasn't your gopro, but do you happen to know if there was a flat lens on there, or the standard lens? I just bought one and am trying to figure out what upgrades i need.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

brtc said:


> I know it wasn't your gopro, but do you happen to know if there was a flat lens on there, or the standard lens? I just bought one and am trying to figure out what upgrades i need.


 For underwater filming, you will need a flat lens. MBT did have some on hand.....for the same price as you would pay from Mako (online). For above water use, the standard lens will work just fine. ..... If you just want to add features....the Monitor back is very cool! ....but I would buy a good editing program first.:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice first vid!:thumbsup:
thanks for reminding me how bad I wanna get back in the water.


----------

